

The Farewell Dossier – Duping the Soviets - secfirstmd
https://www.cia.gov/library/center-for-the-study-of-intelligence/csi-publications/csi-studies/studies/96unclass/farewell.htm

======
cafard
There is a decent French movie about this, "Farewell.". No doubt you can find
it on Netflix, etc., though you'd have to plow through a lot of other stuff
with "Farewll" in the name.

